# Bristol to Bath Cycle track



## Ecokid (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm planning on cycling to UWE Glenside campus from Bitton on a regular basis to save some money. I heard that in the past (circa 2008), the track has been pretty dodgy for cyclists with numerous incidents of assaults and traps. How is it now? Does anyone cycle it regularly even during winter? If so, any tips on how to survive?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 30, 2013)

I think gentlegreen is a regular user


----------



## ChrisD (Jul 30, 2013)

I was going to say  get some very bright lights !!!  ( = gentlegreen)

There are some new extensions planned around the UWE area.  Check either BikeHub or Sustrans mapping.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 30, 2013)

Coming from bitton you'll come off well before any of the danger spots. I cycled that route this morning (well, from bitton past where you'll be leaving the path) and the only danger was stopping off in the Staple Hill Tunnel as it was so cool and refereshing.


----------



## Ecokid (Jul 30, 2013)

Cheers Marty. Hopefully he'll get back to me.


----------



## Ecokid (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks guys, that's rather reassuring. How long roughly would it take to get from Bitton to the Forest Road area?


----------



## keybored (Jul 30, 2013)

Watch out for the small kids near Oldland aggressively peddling cold drinks and ice pops.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 30, 2013)

Ecokid said:


> Thanks guys, that's rather reassuring. How long roughly would it take to get from Bitton to the Forest Road area?


 
30-35 minutes i reckon going at steadyish non-bombing or non-dawdling pace.


----------



## ChrisD (Jul 30, 2013)

Ecokid said:


> How long roughly would it take to get from B- to the A-?


 
nothing can beat local knowledge but sometimes the Bike Hub journey planner is useful... (gives 3 speed options)
http://routes.bikehub.co.uk/


----------



## Geri (Jul 30, 2013)

Have they caught the bottom fondler yet?


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 4, 2013)

Ecokid

How did I miss this thread ?

I pass near to Glenside every morning from the Bristol end of the path.

Turn right into Alcove Road,(by the Lido)
cross Fishponds Road -
down Elmgrove road
Right into Thingwall Park
Left into Grove Road (past the scrapyard)
Through the annoying gate
Right(over the kerb) into Pennyroyal Grove
Left into Small Lane,
Right (Over the dropped kerb) into Blackberry Avenue
Right into Quarry Way
And you emerge onto Manor road opposite Glenside.

You probably want to stay clear of Forest Road on a bike - or Fishponds road come to that - it's full of white vans and boy racers - and then there's the school run that made me stop using Channons Hill and Snowdon road.
Amazingly the scenic route only extends the journey by half a mile.

But it will be up to you... I would always prefer to avoid as much main road as possible and use more railway path. I extended my homeward journey by a mile and a half to make it more pleasant.

The Council's approved routeplanner wanted me to miss out Vassals park and go through a housing estate and cross two main roads ....

-----------------------

As for the main body of the path. You will need a proper dipped beam to safely ride when it's dark.
You can correct the beam pattern of unsuitable lights with half a yoghurt pot.
(I ride several miles of unlit roads and paths on the way home with that kind of technology.)
Definitely no need for a bright flashing rear light at any point from Glenside to Bitton.

The only problem I've encountered on the Bitton to Fishponds section was some dodgy kids laying branches on the path near Oldland Common.

------------

7.2 miles @ 10MPH = 45 mins.


----------



## hermitical (Aug 4, 2013)

a dog walking friend got attacked by some youths on bikes in the last few days, ran her down (i.e literally cycled over her) and taunted her as she was on the floor. Near Lodge Causeway, Fishponds


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 4, 2013)

hermitical said:


> a dog walking friend got attacked by some youths on bikes in the last few days, ran her down (i.e literally cycled over her) and taunted her as she was on the floor. Near Lodge Causeway, Fishponds


What time of day was that ?


----------



## hermitical (Aug 6, 2013)

I would have to check to be sure but I think late afternoon, she lives right next to it and was just letting her little dog stretch its legs..


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 6, 2013)

I take it she didn't report it, or post it online anywhere ?
That was a serious assault and the thugs who did it need to be caught.


----------

